# Ordering



## longtimegrower (Mar 13, 2021)

ProductSKUPriceQuantityTotalAuto Gorilla - 3 feminized seeds
Fulfilled December 11, 2020€11.002€22.00Kalichakra - 10 regular seeds
Fulfilled December 04, 2020€32.001€32.00Mandala #1 - 10 regular seeds
Fulfilled December 04, 2020€32.001€32.00Beyond the Brain (new edition 2020) - 10 regular seeds
Fulfilled December 11, 2020€40.001€40.00Satori - 10 regular seeds
Fulfilled December 04, 2020€45.001€45.00Flashberry - 10 regular seeds (buy 1 get 1 free)
Fulfilled December 04, 2020€32.001€32.00Subtotal€162.40 OPEN420 Dis










count€-40.60 Shipping (Standard Air Mail)€7.50 *Total.   Plus I got. Krystalika 10 free seeds.* 


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 13, 2021)

longtimegrower said:


> ProductSKUPriceQuantityTotalAuto Gorilla - 3 feminized seeds
> Fulfilled December 11, 2020€11.002€22.00Kalichakra - 10 regular seeds
> Fulfilled December 04, 2020€32.001€32.00Mandala #1 - 10 regular seeds
> Fulfilled December 04, 2020€32.001€32.00Beyond the Brain (new edition 2020) - 10 regular seeds
> ...



ProductSKUPriceQuantityTotalFREEBIE #1
Fulfilled March 04, 2021€0.001€0.00Fast N' Glorious - 10 regular seeds (buy 1 get 1 free)
Fulfilled March 04, 2021€32.001€32.00Critical Hog - 5 feminized seeds
Fulfilled March 04, 2021€25.001€25.00Beyond the Brain (edition 2020) - 10 regular seeds
Fulfilled March 04, 2021€40.001€40.00Satori - 10 regular seeds (buy 1 get 1 free)
Fulfilled March 04, 2021€45.001€45.00Subtotal€142.00 Shipping (Super-Stealth Standard Air Mail)€9.50 *Total**€151.50 EUR
free seeds were 8 miles high. 10* 


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 13, 2021)

longtimegrower said:


> ProductSKUPriceQuantityTotalFREEBIE #1
> Fulfilled March 04, 2021€0.001€0.00Fast N' Glorious - 10 regular seeds (buy 1 get 1 free)
> Fulfilled March 04, 2021€32.001€32.00Critical Hog - 5 feminized seeds
> Fulfilled March 04, 2021€25.001€25.00Beyond the Brain (edition 2020) - 10 regular seeds
> ...


Im going to order some land rave sativas.


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

Thread locked for staff review.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)

Im not sure i understand the purpose of this thread.


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)

Thread unlocked after staff review.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey mods you can delete this. Sorry. I am going to do another grow like last year.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2021)

No reason to delete.  Please continue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 30, 2021)

This is a test and is only a test


----------

